# Foynes mothballed railway station.



## Faing (Apr 3, 2010)

*Foynes to Limerick mothballed railway station at Foynes*

this is the station at the end of the Limerick t foynes line,it is next to the harbor and many yers ago had a turntable for to turn the engine where the carpark is now. no trains for yers , place is beginnin to fall down and geting into a bit of a mess but there is a plan toget steam trains runing for vistors, fat feckin' chance of that hapening, its just a few people geting feezibility study money for doing nothing.
think i may have postd a cople of thes pics afore, but hope they ok, thanks for loking at them.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey mate, this Railway Stufff you feeding us is absolutely Brilliant!, its not often you find a closed station in this State!, Is there a lot like this in Ireland?


----------



## Faing (Apr 4, 2010)

Thankyou, i supose theres a lot of stuff like this around where i live i dont know if there is much else in other countys, i kind of am trying to get some pics of all the trainy stuff between limerick and Foynes on the old branch line because its only recntly becoming derlict. its hard to explain but things is a bit diferent to the uk in that things happen or dont happen for diferent resons. the station had its last visit from a train in 2003 and was staffed until fairly recently but although it is oficially mothballed trains can't get to it because the old iron bridge just outside foynes is no longer rated for anything weighing as much as a modern train so keeping it open is a bit daft really but it has to be kept in case it evr gets needed.... hard to get your head round irish situations sometimes. they just reopened Limerick to Galway route and are eventually going to reinstate the track and service as far as Mayo, but Limerick to Galway is 65 miles and takes just over a hour by road and the new train service take two and half hours so it ain't been opened for any other reason than people wanted it open 

the tracks between Cappagh and tralee in kerry ,wich joint this line have all been removed and are now oficial walking routs so you can start at Ardagh station which i posted afore and walk all the way to tralee passing all the old cossing houses and stations, i will do that soon and shove some pics up.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 4, 2010)

Great stuff, Faing. Some really nice remains there. Love seeing inside the signal box.


----------



## skittles (Apr 4, 2010)

keep your pics and reports coming they are so interesting


----------



## tonyque2 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow - more railway photos - doing well this week . More great pics. Thanks


----------



## marshall10 (Apr 13, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2010)

Really atmospheric photos


----------



## phill.d (Apr 13, 2010)

Really like that place. Those two old brake vans are ace. Excellent


----------



## night crawler (Apr 14, 2010)

Some great photo's there which reminds me I should pop over to see my relations in Cavan sometime. Might come across some places like that.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow  that site is in wonderful condition  so great to see that. Thanks for the pics and sharing them.


----------



## Labb (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautifull pictures. Great site. Thank you for posting.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 12, 2010)

Only just noticed these..very impressive indeed.Hope it does get saved too.


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice shots and interesting site - thanks


----------

